# OSTA RX Questions



## traininsane7407 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi guys, 

So I'm new to the forum but i wanted to see if anyone had any info on whether Osta RX requires a PCT or not. I'm wanting to start a 6 week, 3 caps a day, cycle in about 2 weeks but everywhere I'm reading has mixed responses about whether or not a PCT is required. Some people are saying they have noticed suppression so they recommend a PCT and then others are saying its mild enough to not need anything other than just the normal daily supps. 

A little background on myself I'm 20, been training hardcore for about 2 yrs now 190lbs about 11-12% bodyfat and thats also the other question I've had is that is this compound safe for me to run at 20 yrs old because I know, although its not a PH, everyone says not to run PH's until your 21 or older. I'm looking to use this compound to drop some body fat but maintain the gains i have made over the last few years.

Thanks guys, any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2012)

Osta is very mildly suppressive so PCT is likely not needed in most users.


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 29, 2012)

Heavy PJ said Osta-RX is actually good for PCT-im confused


----------



## 200+ (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't use PCT, and I don't see why you would need to, but I am no doctor. You don't need to run 3 a day for 6 weeks either, you could do 2or3 a day for 4 weeks for example.  I have read high doses _can_ be suppressive.  Honestly, I think you're a little young still to be needing this type of supplement, but it's your call. I LOVED it for two reasons: lean muscle gain & felt fantastic mentally. I struggle with depression and I noticed a big difference in my mood. 

It sounds to me like you have hit a plateau?? Have you tried other things like a break or training change or diet change?


----------



## traininsane7407 (Jul 29, 2012)

200+ said:


> I didn't use PCT, and I don't see why you would need to, but I am no doctor. You don't need to run 3 a day for 6 weeks either, you could do 2or3 a day for 4 weeks for example.  I have read high doses _can_ be suppressive.  Honestly, I think you're a little young still to be needing this type of supplement, but it's your call. I LOVED it for two reasons: lean muscle gain & felt fantastic mentally. I struggle with depression and I noticed a big difference in my mood.
> 
> It sounds to me like you have hit a plateau?? Have you tried other things like a break or training change or diet change?



thats exactly whats happened, i switched routines for about 5 weeks and made huge improvements to my chest and my shoulders specifically but i switched routines again a few weeks ago and everythings been dropping, i haven't been as strong in the gym and my recovery time has gone up significantly. i would almost say it feels like im overtraining but before i changed routines i took about 5 days off and ate like crazy trying to prepare for the next weeks of training. my diet has stayed pretty consistent throughout the last couple months so maybe changing that would help but i figured maybe it'd be a good time to run something alittle stronger than just like a test booster or something and try to maybe put on a few pounds. I just dont want to mess up my natural levels for later on or waste money on something thats not gonna work like tribulus or another OTC test booster. thanks again


----------



## 200+ (Jul 29, 2012)

traininsane7407 said:


> thats exactly whats happened, i switched routines for about 5 weeks and made huge improvements to my chest and my shoulders specifically but i switched routines again a few weeks ago and everythings been dropping, i haven't been as strong in the gym and my recovery time has gone up significantly. i would almost say it feels like im overtraining but before i changed routines i took about 5 days off and ate like crazy trying to prepare for the next weeks of training. my diet has stayed pretty consistent throughout the last couple months so maybe changing that would help but i figured maybe it'd be a good time to run something alittle stronger than just like a test booster or something and try to maybe put on a few pounds. I just dont want to mess up my natural levels for later on or waste money on something thats not gonna work like tribulus or another OTC test booster. thanks again



Well, OSTA is the real deal.  
Am I right that you have trained hard for 2 years with your longest break being just 5 days? Can you share some of your diet?


----------



## traininsane7407 (Jul 29, 2012)

no over the last couple years of training ive taken anywhere from 5 days to a month off just depending on how my body feels. My diet is relatively clean right now, im just trying to continue to make gains but slowly so that i keep the bodyfat down to a reasonable level. here's kinda what ive been following 

Meal 1: 3 whole eggs, 1 cup egg white, 4 pieces toast

Meal 2: Protein Shake

Meal 3: 12 oz chicken breast and 1 cup rice

Meal 4(preworkout, usually 30-45 min after meal 3): 2 scoops Dymatize Flud, 2 scoops natural pb, 1/2 scoop protein

Meal 5(postworkout): 12 oz lean beef 1 cup rice

Meal 6: Protein shake

I usually try to stick to this, sometimes ill veer off but this diets usually pretty consistent.. sometimes ill eat more or less depending on how i feel or the body part im working out that day


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Heavy PJ said Osta-RX is actually good for PCT-im confused



The OP is asking if he needs to do a PCT after using Osta. Since Osta is not very suppressive he likely does not need to do a PCT after Osta.


----------



## 200+ (Jul 29, 2012)

You state you have a shake last meal, what protein is it and how close to bed?


----------



## traininsane7407 (Jul 29, 2012)

It's syntha-6 so it's like a blend of a few kinds of protein I guess and usually like 30-40 min before bed


----------



## 200+ (Jul 29, 2012)

I love that stuff.
I would go with a 100% casein or cottage cheese before bed. I think you will really benefit from that.
I also like a whey shake upon waking. 
Because even if you do OSTA, you will be better off with a slow digesting protein before bed. It's made a big difference with me.
 You grow in sleep.


----------



## Faymus (Jul 29, 2012)

Nope no need to PCT, I read up on Osta Rx many times and to my knowledge you should not need to PCT after using it.


----------



## traininsane7407 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah man syntha is great, tastes awesome but I'll try to caesin for sure. Im going to run the OSTA for 4 weeks and see where im at and then assess what i want to do from there. Thanks for all the input though my man..

And faymus thank you, that's the answer I've been searching for


----------



## ebfitness (Jul 30, 2012)

OP, Osta is g2g! Diggin your diet (some greens wouldn't hurt, though)! And IML's Complete Protein is fantastic! You should give it a try; definitely helps me sleep.


----------



## traininsane7407 (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks for all the help guys, I started my cycle this morning with just a single cap with breakfast but i've kinda felt weird ever since.. it might just be because i woke up early this morning and only got like 6 1/2 hours of sleep but i feel like my vision has been kinda blurry and my blood pressure has been high.. it could just all be in my head but has anyone else experienced this?? thanks again


----------



## traininsane7407 (Aug 16, 2012)

hey everyone, my cycle of OSTA is going great! im starting day 14 tomorrow and im up about 3 lbs already! i was wondering about a PCT for this product, i was thinking about running e-control the last week of the osta at 1 cap and then for 2 weeks post cycle at 2 caps. also on week 3 of OSTA i will start daa for the remainder of the 6 week cycle and continue it 4 weeks post cycle. i know osta isnt supposed to be suppressive but i figure you can never be too careful so i might as well run a mini pct... so heres kinda the breakdown, please let me know what you think! i really appreciate all the help

weeks 1-3: OSTA @ 3 caps/ day
weeks 4-5: OSTA @ 3 caps/ day + DAA
week 6 of OSTA: OSTA @ 3 caps/ day + DAA + E control @ 1 cap/day
Mini PCT 
week 7-8: E control 2 caps/day + DAA
weeks 8-10: DAA

any and all help is greatly appreciated, thanks again


----------

